# A self-introduction thread



## paperdaemon (Jun 6, 2020)

My  name  is Anton 'Paperdaemon' Myrzin and I'm an amateur artist from Russia. Actually, I'm an ecologist and power plant engineer by education with some 7.5 years of working experience.

In  my  native country  I  got  prosecuted  by political charges — as Russian authorities  opened  a criminal case against me in Dec 11, 2014, because I took part  in  the  Ukrainian patriotic poster exhibition in Kyiv, which was held  from  Nov 28, 2014  till  Dec 5, 2014 by M17 Contemporary Art Center. And I even haven't been to Kyiv for that, as I passed my posters to the exhibition contest organisers beforehand via Internet in Sep-Oct 2014.

Later on, due to the numerous life threats by phone calls and text messages, coming from the ordinary Russian pro-Putin activists, as well as from Russian authorities, that appeared at large soon after the exhibition in Kyiv was over, I made my decision to escape. Also my personal information, including my home address and phone, was widely exposed on the Internet by haters and trolls. Being aware of the fact, that I must escape Russia as soon as possible, I had to move to Ukraine rapidly on the 7th of December, 2014 with only my internal (not foreign) passport, while it was possible by the end of 2014, because in Russia I was denied to get my foreign passport for years (possibly, for my political views). So, Ukraine was the only country I could quickly go to in order to escape the totally unjust Russian government.

Some pictures from that exhibition could be found *here*. The  Russian government  still pursues me because I stood for Ukraine in my posters artwork, but not for Putin's Russia.

Well till now I reside in Ukraine in 'complementary protection' status.




My Ukrainian document scan.

My full poster archive (more than 2500+ posters in web-versions, done since 2008 available *here*. I totally deny copyright and widely use *Détournement technique.*

From time to time I search for my references on the web and so I got here to KF.

Stay cool and thank you for reading this!

Anton

P.S. Proofs updated

News media videos about poster exhibitions of Anton Myrzin aka Paperdaemon:

Ukrainian Patriotic Poster - 2014, Kyiv, CSI M17


			https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLkbsV5bgvHqVg03TSkkllbomXZ9N6RPe3
		


Ukrainian Patriotic Poster - 2015, Kyiv, CSI M17








						Украинский патриотический плакат - 2015, Киев, ЦСИ М17
					

Украинский патриотический плакат - 2015, Киев, ЦСИ М17




					www.youtube.com
				




WWIII, Kyiv, World War III (Informational). Anton Myrzin Poster Exhibition, Paperdaemon, June 2015








						WWIII, Киев, Третья Информационная. Выставка плакатов Антона Мырзина (Paperdaemon), июнь 2015 г.
					

WWIII, Киев, Третья Информационная. Выставка плакатов Антона Мырзина (Paperdaemon), июнь 2015 г.




					www.youtube.com
				




State competition of the patriotic poster in Kyiv September 16-25, 2015








						Государственный конкурс патриотического плаката в Киеве 16-25 сентября 2015 г.
					

Государственный конкурс патриотического плаката в Киеве 16-25 сентября 2015 г.




					www.youtube.com
				




Exhibitions of posters by Anton Myrzin (Paperdaemon) in Lviv, Odessa, Kharkov, Kyiv in 2015, 2017.








						Выставки плакатов Антона Мырзина (Paperdaemon) во Львове, Одессе, Харькове, Киеве в 2015, 2017 г.
					

Выставки плакатов Антона Мырзина (Paperdaemon) во Львове, Одессе и Харькове в 2015, 2017 г.




					www.youtube.com
				




Exhibition in the Verkhovna Rada (Parliament) of Ukraine








						Акция #Перекличка
					

Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




					www.youtube.com
				




-------------------

Pictures of Anton Myrzin aka Paperdaemon poster exhibitions in chronological order:

- 04.2013, anonymous poster attacks in Russia


			https://picasaweb.google.com/105068340387568612535/2013
		


- 12.2014, Kyiv. Competition of the Ukrainian patriotic poster, CSI M17


			https://picasaweb.google.com/105068340387568612535/2014
		


- 05.2015, Lviv. LUFT Club Poster Show


			https://picasaweb.google.com/105068340387568612535/LUFT
		


- 06.2015, Kharkov. Exhibition of posters in the club UkropHall


			https://picasaweb.google.com/105068340387568612535/UkropHall02
		


- 06.2015, Prague. My posters at Refufest


			https://picasaweb.google.com/105068340387568612535/Refufest
		


- 06.2015, Kyiv. WWIII Third Information Center (National Museum of History of Ukraine)


			https://picasaweb.google.com/105068340387568612535/WWIII
		


- 09.2015, Kyiv. State competition of patriotic poster


			https://photos.app.goo.gl/QFMg5JXwgXDF5TFDA
		


- 11.2015, Odessa. Poster action in front of the Russian consulate


			https://picasaweb.google.com/105068340387568612535/eRAGpE
		


- 11.2015, Kyiv. Competition of the Ukrainian patriotic poster, CSI M17


			https://picasaweb.google.com/105068340387568612535/2015
		


- 02.2017, Kyiv. Posters for the Day of the Northern Territories of Japan at the Russian Embassy


			https://photos.app.goo.gl/j3uZkHY9fjTneqyB6
		


- 02.2017, Kyiv. Exhibition in the Verkhovna Rada (Parliament) of Ukraine


			https://goo.gl/photos/Pj5AjDgjmwFnLjFcA
		



			https://goo.gl/photos/6vexjSMnJRstDtzH6
		


- 05.2017, Kharkov. Exhibition "Promotion #ANTI-VICTORY" at UkropHall club


			https://goo.gl/photos/Lp4LuYZUJFcuGUME7


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jun 6, 2020)

so you're a russian political activist, you were involved in the coup in ukraine that overthrew Yanukovych, and that's why you're now considered a wanted criminal and enemy of the state in russia?


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Jun 6, 2020)

no one cares who you are, this isnt facebook faggot


----------



## Justtocheck (Jun 6, 2020)

Sup Anton, stay safe. You've got some nice artwork. Do you you have some of your non-political artwork to share? Your designs seem pretty cool.

Edit: I cannot see it in drop files. Drop a couple of ones here if you wanna.


----------



## HumanHive (Jun 6, 2020)

You do know that this site is run by a Russian asset, right?


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 6, 2020)

Oban Kamz said:


> no one cares who you are, this isnt facebook faggot


Skitzocows gonna skitzocow


----------



## paperdaemon (Jun 6, 2020)

Justtocheck said:


> Sup Anton, stay safe. You've got some nice artwork. Do you you have some of your non-political artwork to share? Your designs seem pretty cool.
> 
> Edit: I cannot see it in drop files. Drop a couple of ones here if you wanna.



non-political, ok









my *poster archive* contains the following folders:


----------



## Justtocheck (Jun 6, 2020)

The Peterson one is fire. Made me smile. Thanks man.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Jun 6, 2020)

Post some 'anti-space' posters: fucking space. I hate it.


----------



## HumanHive (Jun 6, 2020)

paperdaemon said:


> non-political, ok
> 
> View attachment 1355170
> 
> ...


Anti-space? Typical rhetoric from a dead emd ideology.


----------



## paperdaemon (Jun 6, 2020)

Buster O'Keefe said:


> Post some 'anti-space' posters: fucking space. I hate it.



well you can do it yourself by unpacking the archive

but here you are


----------



## Justtocheck (Jun 6, 2020)

"No space for Insane apes!" Fucking A.


----------



## Pee Cola (Jun 6, 2020)

paperdaemon said:


> View attachment 1355183



If you lost the top half of this poster, you'd end up with Greta-level climate change promotional material.



paperdaemon said:


> View attachment 1355184



Interesting.  Is that meant to look like a tiny erect penis attached to a grossly oversized and gangrenous nutsack, or was that accidental?



Justtocheck said:


> "No space for Insane apes!" Fucking A.



This implies there is plenty of space for sane ones.  Good to know.


----------



## paperdaemon (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## The Un-Clit (Jun 6, 2020)

paperdaemon said:


> View attachment 1355183
> 
> View attachment 1355184
> 
> ...



Elon Musk is the shit, get off his nuts you luddite incel faggot. Do you have any idea how many of the technologies you happily take advantage of today have been spun off from the 'fake' space programs of the world in the last 75 years?

Keep it to politics on earth where you might have some slight understanding.


----------



## paperdaemon (Jun 6, 2020)

The Un-Clit said:


> Elon Musk is the shit, get off his nuts you luddite incel faggot. Do you have any idea how many of the technologies you happily take advantage of today have been spun off from the 'fake' space programs of the world in the last 75 years?
> 
> Keep it to politics on earth where you might have some slight understanding.


----------



## paperdaemon (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 6, 2020)

Draw Homestuck.


----------



## HumanHive (Jun 6, 2020)

This is your brain on late stage EU-NATO capitalism.
Soviet Union dominated space, and China will do so again.


----------



## paperdaemon (Jun 6, 2020)

HumanHive said:


> This is your brain on late stage EU-NATO capitalism.
> Soviet Union dominated space, and China will do so again.



just tell me where you at
[commencing airstrike]


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 6, 2020)

paperdaemon said:


> just tell me where you at
> [commencing airstrike]
> 
> View attachment 1355360


Can you draw Homestuck?


----------



## HumanHive (Jun 6, 2020)

Y2K Baby said:


> Can you draw Homestuck?


I think you better explain it to him first.


----------



## paperdaemon (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## paperdaemon (Jun 6, 2020)

HumanHive said:


> I think you better explain it to him first.



Please go fuck yourself. Thanks!


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 6, 2020)

paperdaemon said:


> Please go fuck yourself. Thanks!


Draw Homestuck.


----------



## HumanHive (Jun 6, 2020)

paperdaemon said:


> Please go fuck yourself. Thanks!


Let me ask a serious question:
What exactly did you expect to find on KiwiFarms?


----------



## paperdaemon (Jun 6, 2020)

HumanHive said:


> Let me ask a serious question:
> What exactly did you expect to find on KiwiFarms?



Nothing else that I haven't seen before.


----------



## JamusActimus (Jun 6, 2020)

That's pretty cool actualy you are not a faggot thanks for making that thread


----------



## paperdaemon (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 6, 2020)

paperdaemon said:


> View attachment 1356680


Where's the Homestuck


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 7, 2020)

I like our newfren. You guys are bullies.


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Jun 7, 2020)

Dick pics are mandatory around here.


----------



## Recoil (Jun 7, 2020)

paperdaemon said:


> Nothing else that I haven't seen before.
> 
> View attachment 1355420


You just want to show off your creative output so that we all approach you with a certain reverence and respect. You're demonstrating your value to the group, and that's cute, belies a non-toxic agenda IMO. You should get involved in discussions for a while before you do that, however. The final reveal will be much ore respected and not come off like an attention grab and show of credentials.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jun 7, 2020)

Why?


----------



## paperdaemon (Jun 7, 2020)

Y2K Baby said:


> Where's the Homestuck


It is in your ass.


----------



## Wendy Carter (Jun 7, 2020)

It's very nice to see lolcows take initiative by making threads on themselves. Please tell us more about your private life, we're all very interested.


----------



## Lonely Grave (Jun 7, 2020)

Even when you're the victims you still appear to be the assholes, is this a part of Russian culture that's too slav for us to understand?


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jun 7, 2020)

https://youtu.be/2YYNPnql9YI


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jun 7, 2020)

Sorry for double posting.


----------



## paperdaemon (Jun 7, 2020)

Wendy Carter said:


> It's very nice to see lolcows take initiative by making threads on themselves. Please tell us more about your private life, we're all very interested.



First, you gonna see a perfect lolcow in your mirror. Second, private life, a-priory, is something not to be released publicly. And third, I do not need this board for a self-expression. Say, I'm conducting experiments. On you.


----------



## paperdaemon (Jun 7, 2020)

Lonely Grave said:


> Even when you're the victims you still appear to be the assholes, is this a part of Russian culture that's too slav for us to understand?



You are too narrow-minded to touch my self-esteem. All you can do is suck your grandpa's dick.


----------



## Wendy Carter (Jun 7, 2020)

paperdaemon said:


> First, you gonna see a perfect lolcow in your mirror. Second, private life, a-priory, is something not to be released publicly. And third, I do not need this board for a self-expression. Say, I'm conducting experiments. On you.


>makes a thread describing in detail his prosecution, his move to Ukraine to avoid said prosecution; includes photos of his face, his passport, his real name and describes his last 6-7 years of life while showing his Internet footprints, despite literally nobody asking
>"private life is something not to be released publicly"


Lol.


----------



## paperdaemon (Jun 7, 2020)

Wendy Carter said:


> >makes a thread describing in detail his prosecution, his move to Ukraine to avoid said prosecution; includes photos of his face, his passport, his real name and describes his last 6-7 years of life while showing his Internet footprints, despite literally nobody asking
> >"private life is something not to be released publicly"
> Lol.



Do you differ private life from public activity? I'm only telling you things I wish to be told. And besides, you're not a person worth of any, even a smallest respect. Your voice is weak and your mind is sick. You are nothing and you are doomed.


----------



## Lonely Grave (Jun 7, 2020)

paperdaemon said:


> You are too narrow-minded to touch my self-esteem. All you can do is suck your grandpa's dick.


Thanks for the confirmation, nice projection by the way.


----------



## paperdaemon (Jun 7, 2020)

Lonely Grave said:


> Thanks for the confirmation, nice projection by the way.



Yes, this is a sealed confirmation that you are a dick sucker.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Jun 7, 2020)

Can you post some of your cartoons, please.


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Jun 7, 2020)

Well, I'm sure this will end well.  Same energy as Boxershorts47, maybe they should form a Flip/Slav coalition of exceptional individuals.


----------



## paperdaemon (Jun 7, 2020)

Troon Draugur said:


> Well, I'm sure this will end well.  Same energy as Boxershorts47, maybe they should form a Flip/Slav coalition of exceptional individuals.



To be true, I expected some toughness here, but all I can see is a kindergarten for the retarded younglings.


----------



## LazloChalos (Jun 7, 2020)

Lazlo Chalos
10 Inches

Here is an image as proo-

Oh, its not that kind of introduction thread...


----------



## bothiggedyhog (Jun 7, 2020)

i'm confused why you felt this was necessary, and eager to see the results. is this thread for introducing everybody on a site that explicitly tells you to hide your identity, or just yourself?


paperdaemon said:


> To be true, I expected some toughness here, but all I can see is a kindergarten for the retarded younglings.


yes, and here you are with them. you are lord of the toddlers.


----------



## paperdaemon (Jun 7, 2020)

bothiggedyhog said:


> i'm confused why you felt this was necessary, and eager to see the results. is this thread for introducing everybody on a site that explicitly tells you to hide your identity, or just yourself?
> 
> yes, and here you are with them. you are lord of the toddlers.



Well you just released me from my prejudices.


----------



## LazloChalos (Jun 7, 2020)

Oh no, he is shitting up the random image thread with his chaos edgelord larping.


----------



## paperdaemon (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Wraith (Jun 7, 2020)

I really, really, really like this thread.
Can I save it?


----------



## paperdaemon (Jun 7, 2020)

_“In the first half of the 20th century life for a Black American was vastly different from today. Harlem in the 1920s was a place where many whites, including many white celebrities, frequented. And it was not only for the entertainment places like the Cotton Club and so on, but places where they met with the black elite of that time. Back then, no one worried about being mugged. I was a grocery delivery boy in that area. On Saturday nights, I’d work until midnight and then I’d walk home. I weighed about 100 pounds soaking wet, yet no one ever bothered me, no policeman ever stopped me. This notion that you have to be afraid of the cops, they’re out to get you and so forth, there was nothing of that sort.” _[1]
* 
HISTORY *
The Civil War, a bloody fight against the freedom of the Black man and the Anti-Slavery Republican Party, lodged by the Democratic Party over owning human property, the Negro, had ended…

As the dust settled and the hard-fought emancipation for the Black man in America was solidified, the bold Anti-Slavery Republican Party did not stop in their endeavors they went on to fight for the Civil Rights 13th, 14th, and 15th Amendments guaranteeing that regardless of color all men were afforded the opportunity to experience the American Dream. Based on character, personal abilities, and work ethic. A person residing in the United States of America could dare to be anything.

Life in the Black community in the south, still under harsh Democratic control of now former slave owners was not easy. The military had to be sent in to enforce the Reconstruction Era and to ensure that freedom was tangible. The laws had changed, but the hearts of many in the south had not.[2] And yet, despite those extreme difficulties the Black community began to build.

Throughout America Black Americans worked hard to make something of themselves and their families. We had a strong belief in God, men held several jobs to support their families, they were married to their wives, and the mothers thrived in the homes or held jobs of their own, and the children were raised by both parents. We were self-made small business owners, scientists, doctors, nurses, laborers, and dreamers. Black Americans were thriving, we held political offices, we owned universities, and we had pride in our community.

Black history is laden with great men like Benjamin Banneker, born a free Black on a tobacco plantation who was so brilliant he was one of seven chosen to layout the District of Columbia. Richard Allen, born a slave, he led his slave owner to Christ and then purchased his freedom. When all others fled Mr. Allen, stepped in to assist as Philadelphia was under siege due to yellow-fever, he served as a medic side by side Dr. Benjamin Rush.[3] Men of great caliber like, Booker T. Washington, a man who believed that “the best interests of black people in the post-Reconstruction era (1865-1877) could be realized through education in the crafts and industrial skills and the cultivation of the virtues of patience, enterprise, and thrift.” [4] In a speech in 1895, Washington “called on both African Americans and whites to cast down your bucket where you are and urged the whites to employ the masses of Black laborers…he called on Blacks to cease agitating for political and social rights and to concentrate instead on working to improve their economic conditions.” [5]

The Reconstruction Era ended and the military went home. Once again, the Democratic Party swooped in to ensure that the Black community knew its proper place. Black code laws, Jim Crow, segregation, separate but equal all became familiar terms. The KKK was lynching young Black men and would leave them hanging in the town square for all to see. And yet, the Black man pushed on. In 1913 Democrat Woodrow Wilson, took office his policies were harsh towards the Black community and many of the advances and freedoms we had obtained were stifled and shut down.[6] Not long after the Great Depression hit the nation, and as the economy swayed and dipped the Black family was hit the hardest.[7] The Black community had been fighting to overcome for decades, fighting for freedoms promised by the Civil Rights Amendments, fighting to take our rightful place in whatever area we had put our hands to and now a Great Depression.

To the rescue, Democrat Franklin D. Roosevelt and the New Deal, benefits, entitlements, and welfare for all who wanted it. The tale is the government would knock on the doors of families within the Black community telling them welfare was what they needed to survive. But we were proud and we worked hard for what we had…but the time came and many fell prey to the promise.

By the 1960’s, the Great Depression was a distant memory to many but the Black community still felt the sting, the Southern Democrats had become increasingly angry and vicious with racist hatred. And yet, despite it all the Black community was a solid unit – families were intact,[8] we owned our homes, we worked hard for our money, we were educated, we sat under the ministries of powerful Black preachers, our culture of music and dance was infiltrating the white culture, our streets were safe (when the KKK wasn’t active), we served in the military and we served within our communities. However, as with any depressed group the time came when we as a people had enough, enter in the Civil Rights Movement.

As the city streets filled with protesters, peacefully marching under the helm of Reverend Martin Luther King, Jr. some, who desired a more radical shift submitted to the leading of Malcolm X and any means necessary. Regardless, of the leader all involved desired a similar fundamental goal - equality. The once bold Republican Party had lost its bite, tethered to a man who was against the civil rights bill, Barry Goldwater. The Black community felt betrayed, they were tired of the struggle and many believed that the New Deal had helped them. Years had gone by and the strong alliance between the Black community and the now silent Republican party was waning. Democrats in government appeared to be assisting like John F Kennedy, Jr who helped activist Martin Luther King, Jr. get released from prison after a protest, right before his presidential election, garnering Black votes.

Despite that we still had strong political activists who spoke out like Malcolm X in his speech "The Ballot or the Bullet,” delivered on April 3, 1964, at Cory Methodist Church in Cleveland, Ohio, “you put them (Democrats) first and they put you last, cause you’re a chump, you’re a political chump,”[9] He was assassinated 9 months later in February of 1965. MLK, Jr. was assassinated in 1968.

Amidst the confusion and frustration of the times the former slave owner, the founder of the KKK and black code laws, the party of entitlements and emotional promises became the party of the Black community. Even though the Civil Rights Bill was protested by the Democratic Party and only passed because of the Republican Party, it was a Democrat who signed it into policy…and by 1975 the world of the Black community could only be described as decimated.

Read full article: https://www.tamerasgrove.com/blog/2...stroyed-the-black-communityand-no-one-noticed


----------



## Marco Fucko (Jun 7, 2020)

This is why I'm currently a Democrat tbh.


----------



## paperdaemon (Jun 7, 2020)

Floyd’s death and the protests that followed, coupled with the humiliating “kneeling” rituals of forced apologies that were done by actually innocent people for what their ancestors might be involved in bygone days, contrary to the well-known principle “A son is not to suffer because of his father's sins”, reinforced by the truly racist slogan “Black lives matter” (as if not all lives matter equally, or some are more significant, more privileged than others, regardless of reason) - there is not only and not that much the tragedy that happened with the unfortunate victim, but an action that has transformed into a purely political moment of social indignation, vilely used by The US Democratic Party against all potential supporters of the current US President - Donald Trump, that are often accused of racism a priori. However, I really hope that this dirty trick of leftists under the guise of democrats in the upcoming presidential elections in North America will work in the opposite direction.

Of course, the actions of a policeman who used excessive force against detained and subsequently deceased US citizen fully deserve both public and full legal condemnation, but turning this situation into greater hysteria and lawlessness, in my opinion, is absolutely unacceptable.


----------



## Dread First (Jun 7, 2020)

The Democrats rely on the black vote (and the Hispanic vote to a lesser extent) purely because almost every Asian group be they brown, Turkic, oriental, or whatever the fuck else ends up defying the whole "privilege" narrative. They defy it by not allowing themselves to be victimised since they were victims in their home countries and to be a victim there is tantamount to a death sentence. This also applies to Latin Americans as well, but there's a bit more leniency in this regard due to stuff like DACA.

There's this mindset prevalent in Asian families who've emigrated where the parents/grandparents had forsaken everything from their homeland (and for good reason, because who wanted to live in India/Pakistan/China/Vietnam/Cambodia/Laos/Myanmar in the 1980s/1990s?) and now it's up to the children to actually make sure that sacrifice was not in vain. So what do they do? They work their fucking asses off to make sure that when push comes to shove, they're not left in the dust.

I'd hate to sound like a screeching liberal when I make this reference to pop culture, but the episode of King of the Hill where Kahn has a mental breakdown over Connie studying too hard to make it into her preferred summer camp is sadly a reality that most Asian immigrants have to deal with. I've got family members who inevitably had to settle with going to a state school instead of the Ivy Leagues they were grossly overqualified for purely because there were just too many Asian students applying and affirmative action limits the amount of applicants they can take in. In the end, it was a relatively minor setback but that still didn't make it sting any less.

Imagine emigrating from a nightmarish regime, working your goddamn ass off at a job that drains you both mentally and physically, and raising a family through the thick of it all only to find out that your children who've been working just as hard as you can't make it into the schools and jobs that they've been striving toward JUST because they simply did too well. That's literally the ultimate middle finger any immigrant could ever face. Oh yeah, _we're_ the ones who worked too hard and we can't go hurting other immigrants' chances at the same institution even though they didn't put in anywhere near the same amount of work.

What's more is that immigrants in politics are basically objectified by Democrats to the point where people literally tell us all "if you don't vote for our candidate, you're a self-hating coon" or something else to that same effect. I'm sorry, but why the fuck should I vote for a Democrat if they haven't done anything that actually makes my life easier? I mean yeah, Democrats definitely are capable of doing stuff that makes my life easier on a municipal level (i.e. universal pre-K) but nationally, their policies and rhetoric don't benefit me whatsoever.

Affirmative action has fucked over countless Asian students specifically because they work too hard, DACA doesn't apply to us because we got here legally, and on top of that, we get fucked over with rhetoric regarding "Asian privilege" because that's somehow a thing now despite that not being the reality of the situation whatsoever. I may be sympathetic to leftie rhetoric, but the actual policies implemented by said rhetoric often fail because it's so hyper-specific to black people or even hispanic people.

I don't like it when I get patronised purely on my status as an immigrant by either party, so I'll gladly flip off any boomer Republican or young conservative group that wants to appeal to me on the lowest of levels. But the Democrats do this so often to the point where I'm fucking sick of it.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Jun 8, 2020)

Зря ты сюда сунулся, братишка, ой, зря... Мы ведь агенты Путина, и наши Дорогие Лидеры - Джошуа "Нуль" Мун, Мэтт "Джихади" Джарбо и Самуэль Хайд - в том числе.


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jun 8, 2020)

i am big penis man i have big wang


----------



## paperdaemon (Jun 8, 2020)

Absolute Brainlet said:


> Зря ты сюда сунулся, братишка, ой, зря... Мы ведь агенты Путина, и наши Дорогие Лидеры - Джошуа "Нуль" Мун, Мэтт "Джихади" Джарбо и Самуэль Хайд - в том числе.



Ok, but as soon as Putin's rule collapses, you will get charged as accomplices in his war crimes, especially in informational warfare. You will be extradited from where you reside (if you are overseas now) and receive a serious penalty in your country of origin. You could trade for less prison terms if you give me names of your Kremlin curators, confidentially, to my email - paperdaemon@protonmail.com 
I could be your last chance to receive less punishment, keep this in mind.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Jun 8, 2020)

paperdaemon said:


> Ok, but as soon as Putin's rule collapses, you will get charged as accomplices in his war crimes, especially in informational warfare. You will be extradited from where you reside (if you are overseas now) and receive a serious penalty in your country of origin. You could trade for less prison terms if you give me names of your Kremlin curators, confidentially, to my email - paperdaemon@protonmail.com
> I could be your last chance to receive less punishment, keep this in mind.


Nice try, укроп. I'm not getting myself doxed. Anyway, готовь свой анус, анально-карательный отряд Киви уже выехал.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm Autumnal Equinox, I'm a dang dirty w*ite male who is a member of the notorious group of cyberterrorists and troon hunters known as The Kiwi Farmers. Here you can see me making our super secret hate symbol used to identify one another in the wild. 



Spoiler: Self dox


----------



## Dr. Sexbot (Jun 9, 2020)

OP appears to be a huge faggot.  I guess he's trying to ride in on the coattails of David Dees Nutz' death with this grandiose introduction wankery and his low-effort art shit getting spammed, but it's not like Dees had a following here or anything beyond "heh, it's that one guy that does Weekly World News memes" level of recognition. Make his ban permanent; he can make a new sock, but he won't be able to do this fake fucking self-dox nonsense again.

This also reads rather fake and gay, like a 3rd-year art student hipster RPing to infiltrate a group of Literal Nazis for some Vice article.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jun 9, 2020)

lol the guy got banned already? why? did he sperg out too hard in here, or did people complain about him spamming his weird images in the random picture thread?


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jun 10, 2020)

Aw, he got banhammered? He clearly has the tism, but I unironically like his work. It's not as funny as David Dees, but it does look professional and has a decent aesthetic.


----------



## The best and greatest (Jun 10, 2020)

Justtocheck said:


> "No space for Insane apes!" Fucking A.


Legit killer album cover and title.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jun 10, 2020)

This was a bizarre thread lol


----------



## Niggaplease (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jun 11, 2020)

The best and greatest said:


> Legit killer album cover and title.


The "No Bananas!" one would make a good one too. Probably for something a little less heavy and more offbeat.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 11, 2020)

My name is Andrew S. Lively. I'm a black man, born July 8, 1983, and live at 1299 Clousson Road in Houston. My cell phone number is 832-423-0093, and my email is livelyas@yahoo.com. 


Spoiler: Here's a selfie.






https://www.fakepersongenerator.com


----------



## LazloChalos (Jun 11, 2020)

Banned, most likely for putting his delusional larping on Null's doorstep.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jun 12, 2020)

How ironic. Exactly what did he hope to accomplish? Faggot


----------

